# simple tuneup questions: distributor position and cylinder numbers for 83 king cab?



## IKnowAGoodTruck (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I took my distributor cap and wires off last night in the dark (it's real hot here in Tucson and I work at night) knowing that the cap had the plug numbers imprinted on it, but now I don't know whether I have the new one rightside up or upside down. 
1. Does the exhaust coil wire go on the left or right (looking down at the cap)? 
2. And are the cylinders numbered 1-2-3-4 from front to back?

Thanks.
Nissans rule.


----------

